

Ask HN: How Many Connected Devices Do You Have in Your Home? - relaunched

With connected devices, how many devices do you have now? How has that number changed over the last 5 years? And where do you think that number is going in the next 5 years?
======
dangrossman
36, I think.

9 are computing devices and peripherals: 3 laptops, 2 tablets, 2 phones, 1
wifi inkjet printer and 1 wifi laser printer.

6 are entertainment devices: 1 smart TV, 3 gaming consoles, 2 media players.

21 are home automation devices: 1 wifi-zwave-zigbee-leviton-lutron hub, 1
connected deadbolt lock, 2 connected garage door openers, 4 old Android phones
that serve as IP security cameras, 5 connected smart bulbs, 4 connected power
outlets, 1 connected thermostat, 1 Amazon Echo and 1 "plug PC" that runs a
home automation server and backups.

I have to run 3 routers to keep everything covered, and everything that can
speak 5GHz instead of 2.4GHz does so just to keep the airwaves a bit less
crowded. The network is a mess.

------
sjs382
15, sometimes 16.

DirecTV receiver & slave, Roku, Amazon FireTV Stick, 3 laptops, a personal
server, 2 Android tablets, an iPhone, an Android smartphone, a kindle
e-reader, a VOIP box, a networked printer, sometimes another work laptop.

This is only a list of items that have been connected to my home router within
the past 7 days, so these items are all currently in use.

Approx. 3 years ago, I had 4 devices: 2 phones, 2 laptops.

------
Jeremy1026
4 gaming consoles (only counting currently functional), 1 laptop, 1 desktop, 2
smartphones (connected to cellular network), 3 smartphones (not connected to
cellular network), 1 thermostat, 2 smoke detectors, 1 printer, 1 Raspberry Pi.
For a grand total of 16 devices.

Added thermostat, smoke detectors, and 3 game consoles in the past couple of
years.

------
jjp
23 devices that I can remember - 3 laptops, 2 computers, 1 amazon fire tv, 4
ipads, 2 iphones, 2 amazon hdx tablets, 5 x sonos, 1 WII, 1 networked printer,
2 NAS

Five years ago that would have been 3 laptops, 1 computer, 1 WII and little
else.

Next five years will see many more devices but not in the same class of
product as any of the devices currently in the home.

------
jpetersonmn
I've got 10. Hasn't changed much in last 5 years. Don't think it will change
much in the next 5 for me. I think all this internet of things is a security
disaster in the making.

------
davismwfl
We have 18 in the home that are connected to the wifi router.

It has increased in the past 5 years considerably from about 3-4 before.

In the next 5 years or so I would expect that number to jump again, maybe
2-3x.

------
dpeck
9 that are used. Probably double that with old laptops and cell phones that
haven't been recycled but would count as connected devices.

------
Pyrodogg
2 desktops 4 laptops 2 cell phones 1 television 1 av receiver 1 wii 1
chomecast 1 amazon fire stick 1 networked printer 1 pogoplug 5 hue lights (via
hue bridge) ==== 20 things

About 5.5 years ago I was only at 1 laptop, so it's increased fairly
significantly since then. If I move into a larger space, my # of hue lights
(or similar) is likely to increase some.

------
justintbassett
I've never counted, so here we go. Between my wife and I:

3 macbooks

1 chromebook

3 smartphones

1 roku

1 XB1

1 NAS

1 DirecTV box

1 IP printer

1 smartwatch

1 iPad

1 Sphero

2 Chromecast

So in total, 17. That's being a bit liberal with the Sphero and chromecasts,
since they don't actually have internet access.

------
saluki
10 currently . . . in 2 years 2x that . . . in 5 years I expect 10x that . . .

1 to 2 years out: home automation hub dropcams fridge thermostat TVs everyone
having their own phone, tablet, laptop, watch, fitbit cars multiple printers
3D printer

------
lcmatt
5 game consoles. 2 laptops. 1 desktop 2 mobiles 1 raspberry pi 2 NAS 1 Roku 1
Chromecast

== 15 and I think I've missed something off, can't remember.

